# Hunting license



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

Do you need a Hunters Safety card to purchase a hunting license? I know in the begining there was A birthdate if born before you didnt need one.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

For a resident it depends on age or if you had previously had a license, non resident license yes .


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

do you know the age or date?
talking resident


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't believe that there is an age cutoff. If you have never held an Ohio hunting license you either need to take the test or show that you have taken the test in another state that requires it. You MIGHT be good by just producing a past years license from a testing state and signing an affidavit that says you have passed a test. I took my test in Colorado in 1979 and remember seeing that affidavit on more than one state license I have bought in the past, when hunting out of state, and I have never actually produced the original card, only an expired hunting license. Hope I did not make it more complicated.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone applying for a hunting license is required to successfully complete a hunter education course. Applicants must do one of the following:

 Present a previously held hunting license.

 Present evidence of having successfully completed a hunter education course (from any state).

 Attest he or she is 21 years of age or older and previously held a legal hunting license (from any state).
Good luck !


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

I understand, i thought at one time there was a age cutoff, but i see they have changed that


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

garhtr said:


> Anyone applying for a hunting license is required to successfully complete a hunter education course. Applicants must do one of the following:
> 
>  Present a previously held hunting license.
> 
> ...



Key word...Attest....If you had one tell them, attest to it....


----------

